# 1975 14' CMF Skiff



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have to appreciate good work when you see it! Keep the build pics coming when you have more progress....


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

did anything ever come of this project..... sorry to bump and old thread..


----------

